# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box  هاتف wx308

## lsanlmakhfi

ا السلام عليكم اخواني اشكركم واشكر كل الاخوان المشاركين في المنتدى الجميل  عندي مشكل اردت المساعدة   
انا عندي بوكس sigmakey وعندما اتبعت الطريقة كما رايت الاخ فعلها ونجحة معه الهاتف WX308 
لم تنجح معي قال الاخ لكابل   RJ45 لما اضعه لايحس به الجهاز ابدا وعندما اضع usb يظهر في الكمبيوتر ولكن عندما اضع الكوم في البوكس يعطيني هذه الرسالة ارجو توضيح اي كابل هل الذي ياتي مع البوكس ام كابل z3x مثلا

----------


## TIGER_GSM

> ا السلام عليكم اخواني اشكركم واشكر كل الاخوان المشاركين في المنتدى الجميل  عندي مشكل اردت المساعدة   
> انا عندي بوكس sigmakey وعندما اتبعت الطريقة كما رايت الاخ فعلها ونجحة معه الهاتف WX308 
> لم تنجح معي قال الاخ لكابل   RJ45 لما اضعه لايحس به الجهاز ابدا وعندما اضع usb يظهر في الكمبيوتر ولكن عندما اضع الكوم في البوكس يعطيني هذه الرسالة ارجو توضيح اي كابل هل الذي ياتي مع البوكس ام كابل z3x مثلا

 قم بتأكد من درفيرات أخي رابط تحميل في أسفل لدرفيرات.   تم ختيار كوم المناسب مشكل سهل يجب تركيز فقط أخي موفق   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## TIGER_GSM

أما بنسبة rj45 إختر كوم المناسب.
 واسرع هو rj45 على كل حال جرب

----------


## lsanlmakhfi

شكرا اخواني على الاجابت ولكن انا عندي الدريفرات كلهم موجودين وفكيت كم من هاتف ولكن هذا الهاتف لم يستجب والكابل الذي اعمل به هو mot ex sigma rj45

----------


## TIGER_GSM

> شكرا اخواني على الاجابت ولكن انا عندي الدريفرات كلهم موجودين وفكيت كم من هاتف ولكن هذا الهاتف لم يستجب والكابل الذي اعمل به هو mot ex sigma rj45

 أخي قد يكون المشكل في كونيكتور أو كابل

----------


## lsanlmakhfi

شكرا لك اخي على المساعدة ولكن الجهاز يشحن جيدا ويتصل مع الكمبيوتر جيدا مع usb ولكن لايقبل rj 45

----------


## gsm_bouali

> شكرا لك اخي على المساعدة ولكن الجهاز يشحن جيدا ويتصل مع الكمبيوتر جيدا مع usb ولكن لايقبل rj 45

 
أخي الكريم بالنسبة   Les modèles MTK doivent être connectés au portCOM   motorola wx308 
et de Baseband Processor: MT6236  تفظل أخي الكريم إتبع هذه الطريقة إن شاء الله سوف تنحل مشكلتك  
Direct  Unlock Manuel 
     Connectez SigmaBox / SigmaKey dongle sur le port USB du PC et le lancement SigmaKey Software
     Allez à «déverrouiller» onglet
     Connectez * éteint téléphone au PC
     Sélectionnez un port COM approprié dans SigmaKey logiciel (habituellement le plus grand nombre)
     Appuyez sur le bouton "Déverrouiller" et suivez les instructions de la fenêtre du journal
     Appuyez sur la touche "Power ON" bouton sur le téléphone
     Dès que SigmaKey affiche un message approprié dans la fenêtre du journal, la libération "Power ON"
     Le message «Déverrouiller fait ... OK" indique que la procédure a été achevée avec succès
     Débranchez le combiné Le téléphone est déverrouillé * 
* Les modèles MTK doivent être connectés au portCOM du PC via un câble de données COM d'origine .    معك للمتابعة

----------


## lsanlmakhfi

شكرا لك اخي gsm_bouali لم تفلح العملية ربما يوجد مشكل في الكابل لاني عملة فرمطاج للكمبيوتر واعدت كل الدريفرات وفتحت جهاز hwawei بالبوكس  في نفس بور البوكس وهذا الهاتف لايشعر به البوكس والكنبيوتر  هل عليا ادخاله في لوكال مود مثلا لان عملت كل مافي شرحكم الجميل ولم انجح اشكركم اخواني كثيرا

----------


## lsanlmakhfi

عندما وضعت كوم بوكس z3x اعطاني هذه الرسالة هل من حل بارك الله فيكم

----------

